# Does anyone else have channels that keep disappearing?



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Or is it just me?

Not sure if it's my satellite, the area, or if channels are weird all over the country, would be interested to know if others are affected.

Currently I've lost Top Movies (unless that was just a phase) and the kids channel Baraim.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

did you try to scan again? sometimes channels on Nilesat change frequency.


----------



## Maryam E G (May 18, 2011)

Yeah, we sometimes have channels disappear. We sometimes change the frequency from like: H to V. Most times that will bring the signal back. Sometimes they are moved without warning. Try searching in Google or Yahoo for the name of the channel and frequency. If it isn't totally shut down, you should find it.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Here you will find updated lists: Nilesat 101/102/201 & Atlantic Bird 4A at 7.0°W - LyngSat or Nilesat 101 (7.0W) - All transmissions - frequencies - KingOfSat The last one gives also the category.

If you want to search on your receiver for a specific channel you need this information: frequency, H or V, symbol rate (most times 27500) and FEC rate (3/4 or 4/5).


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

This is the correct second link: Atlantic Bird 4A / Nilesat 101 / Nilesat 102 / Nilesat 201 (7W) - All transmissions - frequencies - KingOfSat (only FTA (free to air))


----------



## menas (Mar 31, 2011)

> Does anyone else have channels that keep disappearing?


It happens with me all the time, Nile Sat and Hotbird as well. sometime it is just a matter of frequency so try to scan again.


----------

